# 55 gallon Jack Dempsey tank mates?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Kinda self explanitory, but what all else could I put with a Jack in my 55 gallon? I have about 500 gph on the tank now, so I don't think bioload will be a big issue..


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a h carpintis that is very personable with my jds and myself. I love these fish.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

When I had a Jack, the only other fish that I had success with is a convict. I had a cory catfish that didn't get axed, but it was just a matter of time.


----------



## paperfunk (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a green terror and a jack in my 55gal, they get along fairly well. I'm considering adding some dithers soon, my green terror tends to be on the shy side if anyone approaches the tank besides myself.


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

paperfunk said:


> I have a green terror and a jack in my 55gal, they get along fairly well. I'm considering adding some dithers soon, my green terror tends to be on the shy side if anyone approaches the tank besides myself.


Sounds exactly like my tank actually, I have 6 giant danios along with my gt and jd. I don't know about your tank, but my dempsey runs mine. The gt gives him his space and my dempsey just swims wherever he pleases.


----------



## paperfunk (Jan 6, 2011)

My green terror runs mine, he's slightly larger than my jd. My jd is extremely social and comes to the glass to beg for food any time I walk by the tank.


----------

